# Tying Lake Erie Hair Jigs



## Headboat Hunter (Apr 18, 2010)

Does anyone use Silicone-Rubber breather skirts rather than faux hair or craft fur for jigging season? Is there any difference between using faux hair and craft fur?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Craft fur is pretty much faux hair, it just may be listed different by different companies. Darice (available at regular craft shops) sells some for cheap that works well but you want the stuff that has long hair fibers. Thinking theirs is called 'long pile' fur but they do sell a different product as faux FUR and has very short fibers not suitable for large jigs. They don't have all the bright 'fishing' colors though. You pay 5X the cost when it says it is for fishing. Have also seen it called imitation polar bear from some manufactures. 

Get my colors not available in the craft shop from Jann's - http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/fly-tying-fur-tails/650140.aspx

Punishers sells good stuff - http://www.punisherlures.com/craft-hair/punisher-craft-hair.html


----------

